# Dropbox



## r0ute (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone know of a way to run dropbox? I have a 6.1 box that can't be upgraded for various reasons and if I could find a way to get dropbox running on it it would be great.

Anyone with any experience getting dropbox to work would be useful...


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't help with Dropbox, but I use DriveHQ, which might be similar.

DriveHQ is REALLY simple to use as its availble by FTP, so nothing to install. There's also a web interface and a Widnows client but I don't use either so can't comment.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

Unpack attached script using:
sh filename in /usr/ports/deskutils

Then type 'make install'.

I didn't do a run test, but no warnings/errors during compilation. Let me know if this works ok for you.


----------



## itstony (Nov 20, 2009)

```
[root@freebsd-x200 /usr/ports/deskutils/nautilus-dropbox]# make install
===>  nautilus-dropbox-0.5.0 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 15.
*** Error code 1
```

is the error I get.


----------

